# SEOUL | Yongsan Hoban Summit Place | 145m | 476ft | 34 fl | U/C



## Seoul_Korea (Aug 14, 2013)

New modern mixed-use tower for the developing area around Yongsan Station.

*LOCATION*: 7(chil) Seobinggo-ro 3(sam)-gil, 215-3 Hangangno-dong 2(il)-ga, Yongsan-gu
*HEIGHT*: 121m
*FLOORS*: 32
*USE*: Office, Hospital
*CONSTRUCTION START*: 2015
*CONSTRUCTION END*: 2017
*STATUS*: Approved
*SOURCE*: daum.kr


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*this is....*

this project's name is Yongsan International Building 5 district Urban Development project.


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

Woah, nice slice of a building !


----------



## Seoul_Korea (Aug 14, 2013)

*-The site*


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

*SEOUL | Medical Tourism Hotel | ???m | ???ft | 34 fl | Prep*

Seoul Approved the proposal of building a 34 fl Medical Tourism Hotel near Yongsan Station.


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

설을 의료관광호텔로 변경하는 내용을 담았다. 시는 대지면적 3559.5㎡(용적률 1160%이하)에 지하 6층~지상 34층(최고 145m 이하)규모의 외국인 전용 의료관광호텔(387실) 건립을 허용하기로 했다.

this tower 145m 6 basement 34fl medical 387rooms


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

inno4321 said:


> 설을 의료관광호텔로 변경하는 내용을 담았다. 시는 대지면적 3559.5㎡(용적률 1160%이하)에 지하 6층~지상 34층(최고 145m 이하)규모의 외국인 전용 의료관광호텔(387실) 건립을 허용하기로 했다.
> 
> this tower 145m 6 basement 34fl medical 387rooms



Thanks for the info Inno! But I don't know how to edit the title...


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

Victoria123 said:


> Thanks for the info Inno! But I don't know how to edit the title...


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=747420&page=30


----------



## Seoul_Korea (Aug 14, 2013)

I've already asked to change the title and to merge with another thread that I created when the design and the height was really different. 

Anyway, beautiful tower! Way to go to Yongsan in three years to see the *NEW AND MODERN* Yongsan!


----------



## humptydumpty7 (Nov 25, 2013)

wow another highrise in yongsan! 
it will be a nice cluster directly in front of the subway station


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

http://blog.naver.com/olpark05/220425493218


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

^^Shame that they didn't go with the more interesting, twisting tower design.


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

After months of not much going on, bidding for attribution of the construction contract has started, and will conclude on August 8th. So the winning company will be selected within the year and the start of construction shouldn't be too far away.

http://news.heraldcorp.com/view.php?ud=20160714000101


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Photo I took today of the location. These are the old buildings on the right side of the Hyosung complex (just behind the traffic light):

20160717_174103 by kimahrikku1, on Flickr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

The project has been killed. Instead, there will be a new project for a mixed-use residential/commercial building in lieu of a medical tourism hospital.

Not much else is known at this point.

http://land.hankyung.com/news/app/newsview.php?aid=2017052154541


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

The project has been approved by City Committee as a mixed use building.

The height will be 39 Floors, instead of 34 for the previous project.



















http://www.asiae.co.kr/news/view.htm?idxno=2017122108333959841


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

a shame that they dropped the first design.


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

SMG has invited on April 2nd 20 construction companies (all the usual suspects + smaller companies) to a meeting in order to soon select a company which will be awarded the project through bidding.

The project will still be for a 39-floor mixed-use building.

The target for construction start is late 2019, so that the demolition can occur in 2019, before the completion of the Yongsan Harrington Place located right behind it.

http://view.asiae.co.kr/news/view.htm?idxno=2018040311321649498


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

There were no bidders for the project, as developers considered the viability of the project too low (District 5 is separated in two small lots, so the costs are high but it's difficult to build a good building).

It's still unsure what the next step will be for the area.

http://news.heraldcorp.com/view.php?ud=20180718000132


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Hoban Construction has been granted the project, for the 39-floor tower, at a cost of around 110 million USD. Construction is scheduled to start in H2 2020.

Hoban is likely to use the brand "Hoban Summit Place" for the building, which will include 187 housing units (including Officetels).










http://www.news2day.co.kr/111391


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Other good news, it was just announced that on September 18th, the project was approved by the city's architectural committee.

http://news.mt.co.kr/mtview.php?no=2018100216450214188


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Homeowners are currently selecting a bank to provide the loans and other financial solutions to finance the homeowners who will have to relocate during the construction process. Not a big story and a normal step of the process, but that was a good opportunity to update the thread.

Construction is still on track to begin in H2 2020 (which means that demolition will probably begin in late H1).

Project area is 6106 sqm, 39 floors, floor-area ratio is 891.04% and total floor area 37.35%.
110 regular housing units will be provided, and 77 officetels. The construction costs will be slightly over USD 100 million.

http://www.areyou.co.kr/news/articleView.html?idxno=48198


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

The Management Disposal Approval (관리처분) request will be submitted by the homeowners to Yongsan District and is expected to be granted by the district by the end of the year.

This is the last major step in redevelopment, which then allows for the compensation and demolition process to start.

Actual construction will start in October 2020, so the demolition will start at least a few months earlier.

https://www.mk.co.kr/news/realestate/view/2019/11/962202/


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Management Disposal Plan has now been officially approved. According to an official from Yongsan-gu, moving out of the building will be conducted in H1 2020, and demolition in H2.










http://segyenews.com/news/newsview.php?ncode=1065586267047473


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Picture I took this Friday. It seems that demolition is just about to begin as you can see on the scaffolding of 3 of the buildings:


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

After months of the demolition not really starting (last time I went to Yongsan maybe a month ago it was still basically like in the picture above), it is now in full swing, as you can see in the pictures below:
































__





Daum 카페






cafe.daum.net


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Demolition update:














__





Daum 카페






cafe.daum.net


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

__





Daum 카페






cafe.daum.net


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Updated to: Prep





















Daum 카페


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Daum 카페


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Daum 카페


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Source: Naver Maps


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

There's now a crane on site, the building should start to go up in the not-so-far future












Daum 카페


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Finally, after years and years of delays, it's finally rising!












Daum 카페


----------

